

Why Are So Many Terrorists Engineers? - w43l
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/12/magazine/12FOB-IdeaLab-t.html?adxnnl=1&smid=fb-share&src=tp&adxnnlx=1322359302-6eZbSJNgzYpgp/8Xp2mWhQ

======
bluekeybox
Horrible article that somehow tries to make a distinction between left- and
right-wing terrorism while there is none, and then uses that presumed
distinction to support its point of view while there could be plenty of other
reasons why, for example, there were no engineers in the Baader-Meinhof gang.

The psychology of young men who are resentful, antisocial, borderline
delusional, and prefer violence to other means of political influence is so
similar that attempts to make a distinction between the left and the right
come out as either laughable or politically motivated.

------
gwern
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/18b/reason_as_memetic_immune_disorde...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/18b/reason_as_memetic_immune_disorder/)

------
mtraven
I took a try at a theory of this:
[http://omniorthogonal.blogspot.com/2010/09/why-do-
engineers-...](http://omniorthogonal.blogspot.com/2010/09/why-do-engineers-
become-terrorists.html) Short summary: it's due to the historical intermediate
and uncertain class status of engineering as a profession.

